# Help me pick a Cat Food to order for Harley



## rachelfriend (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm looking on Amazon to order a good-quality food for Harley. There are so many to choice from. I don't want to buy a super big bag in case he doesn't like it. Here are some smaller sizes. Thanks everyone for your input! I listed several...They are all grain-free.






Hill's Ideal Balance Grain Free Natural Chicken and Potato Recipe Adult Cat Dry Food Bag, 11-Pound: Dry Pet Food: Pet Supplies: Amazon.com

Amazon.com : Wellness CORE Grain Free Indoor Formula Pet Food Bag, 12-Pound : Dry Pet Food : Pet Supplies

Amazon.com : Natural Balance Alpha Grain-Free Chicken, Turkey Meal, and Duck Formula for Cats, 10-Pound Bag : Dry Pet Food : Pet Supplies


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Do you have access to a petco? They have an awesome return policy. Within 30 days and as long as the bag is half full you can return, this has helped me a lot. Out of the ones you chose though, I like the Halo and Wellness. I use both of those brands.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Honestly, if you have to order from Amazon, I'd order two or three brands and get the smallest bag you can anyway. A mix is the best, though you'll want to introduce one food at a time slowly. Having two to three 5lb bags of food will last you for at least a few months, if not 5-6 months, with only one hedgehog. Usually when I bought food for Lily, we'd have three 5lb bags of food and even with storing it in our deep freezer, the last bit of the food would go stale before she finished it & I'd have to throw it out and get new bags.

I like all of the brands you listed except for Hills. But their Ideal Balance foods have much better ingredients than they're other ones, so it wouldn't be a bad one to use. I used Wellness & Natural Balance in Lily's mix, and I really like Merrick & Halo.


----------



## rachelfriend (Jan 18, 2015)

We have a Petco in our town. I'd order him the smallest I could. He has been eating the 8-in1 but after reading the negative reviews it scares me! I appreciate the information! this webpage is helping me out so much!


----------

